# Jetter



## hedrickplumbing (Dec 1, 2013)

Looking into jetters us ,mongoose ,Spartan the Spartan prices are avail online and us and mongoose are not are they in the same price range with Spartan ??


----------



## Plumbtastic1 (Jul 5, 2014)

hedrickplumbing said:


> Looking into jetters us ,mongoose ,Spartan the Spartan prices are avail online and us and mongoose are not are they in the same price range with Spartan ??


 I've got a quote from us jetting for $38k for a 4018 (4000psi, 18 gpm)

I understand that the mongoose is a little more but close in cost. Hope that helps.

from the long lost app


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

If I may offer my opinion, narrow your search down to US Jetting and Mongoose. If you're not ready for a big boy jetter, Jetters Northwest is a nice alternative. I've researched all I could about jetters and these were the best company's IMO, for what that is worth. In the end I dropped 50 grand on a US Jetter and couldn't be happier. I know Dhal22 and Plungerman feel equally happy with their Mongoose machines.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Spent about 14k on a jetters north west unit. Been a major money maker. I'm not knocking this machine but if I could do it over again I would have gone bigger. 

In negotiations on a used mongoose 4k @18 in single axle with 300 gallon tank. I think the sticker is around 30 on it. 

You don't see good Jetters for sale used much and there is a reason for that. Why would you sell something that makes money everytime it moves. Look online like in the cleaner classifieds and such. You have to be quick but some good deals show up now and then. Basic mechanical skills fixes about anything on these things.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Unclog.....why would you have liked to go bigger? What do you think would be your ideal setup? Are you still using your big trailer jetter?


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

hedrickplumbing said:


> Looking into jetters us ,mongoose ,Spartan the Spartan prices are avail online and us and mongoose are not are they in the same price range with Spartan ??


I know lots of guys here don't give much love to spartan Jetters but I have one (warrior with remote) and love it. I also looked at all the others that everyone talks about. I made a business decision that was right for me. Spartan was my choice. 

I liked the motor because we have a local dealer near my shop. the pump is from my state. My rep is a good guy and has always been there for me. 

The other thing I like about the warrior is the shell. We use it as a rolling 









billboard. In my opinion: if you take any other jetter it is hard for the general public to figure out what that "thing" is behind your truck. Plus we live in the snow belt and everything will rust. So with the shell/cover our equipment can rust underneath and the outside will still looking good and sell the technology. 

Best of luck with your jetter decision. 

FYI-spartan just released a new trailer jetter 2k at 50GPM. That's insane to me.

Mongoose remote is cool. Reel in&out.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

I do like that Hyper Warrior.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

they say that you cant judge a book by its cover but,..... it sure looks like a good book. i love my spartan augers so the jetter,......i am guessing its good and will consider it for my first one.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Unclog.....why would you have liked to go bigger? What do you think would be your ideal setup? Are you still using your big trailer jetter?


I want to have the option of cleaning 8" and larger as well as approx 10-12 GPM for residential


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Drain Pro said:


> If I may offer my opinion, narrow your search down to US Jetting and Mongoose. If you're not ready for a big boy jetter, Jetters Northwest is a nice alternative. I've researched all I could about jetters and these were the best company's IMO, for what that is worth. In the end I dropped 50 grand on a US Jetter and couldn't be happier. I know Dhal22 and Plungerman feel equally happy with their Mongoose machines.


As I was reading this thread I was. Thinking to myself "I need to go drop a deuce", then after seeing you dropped 50k on yur jetter, my arse puckered rigt back up!


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

18gpm would be awesome for those great set ups that drain directly to a manhole


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

You're lucky. Accessing a manhole here is a big no no


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

It's the first thing I do on any sewer back up call.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

Unclog1776 said:


> It's the first thing I do on any sewer back up call.


Call who? The service department. We call for test tee locations all the time and they usually call back in 2-3 days and say we looked.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

plungerboy said:


> Call who? The service department. We call for test tee locations all the time and they usually call back in 2-3 days and say we looked.


I meant the first thing I'll do is pull a manhole if it's directly in front of the house. Doing so lets me make sure the city main isn't plugged and also look for access to their lateral. Jetting a sewer upstream r from a manhole is the best way to do it if possible.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

How do you get the nozzle to go in the lateral when jetting from the manhole?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm on referring to services that go directly to the manhole itself. If they are elevated I just swing and toss the hose. I have a few long grabber hooks that come in handy sometimes.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

gear junkie said:


> How do you get the nozzle to go in the lateral when jetting from the manhole?



2" or 3" PVC with a 45deg glued on the end. 

-OR-

A tiger tail hose with ropes tied on each end to steer it into the hole.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> 2" or 3" PVC with a 45deg glued on the end. -OR- A tiger tail hose with ropes tied on each end to steer it into the hole.


I stopped using PVC. Had a couple runs where so much water was held upstream that when it released I got a bunch at street level from the PVC


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

plungerboy said:


> I know lots of guys here don't give much love to spartan Jetters but I have one (warrior with remote) and love it. I also looked at all the others that everyone talks about. I made a business decision that was right for me. Spartan was my choice.
> 
> I liked the motor because we have a local dealer near my shop. the pump is from my state. My rep is a good guy and has always been there for me.
> 
> ...


I love my spartan to!


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

The cover on the Spartan is the best looking jet on the market. 

A guy that used to work for me went out on his own and bought an Amazing Machinery jetter. It was about 5gpm with a water tank mounted on it's own little trailer. He later moved it to a 16ft box truck because he thought it looked more like the 60gpm 2500 psi models that another company uses.


----------



## Plumbtastic1 (Jul 5, 2014)

Unclog1776 said:


> I stopped using PVC. Had a couple runs where so much water was held upstream that when it released I got a bunch at street level from the PVC


 hahaha poop street

from the long lost app


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Unclog1776 said:


> I stopped using PVC. Had a couple runs where so much water was held upstream that when it released I got a bunch at street level from the PVC


Hmm, a wye would have been better. The issue you had with PVC was exactly why I used a wye instead of just a 45° when jetting from a manhole. I imagined the scene you described.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I love my small 5GPM Spartan cart jetter. That thing works very well.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I never understood why Spartan didn't offer a remote option. I was talking to the rep and they're going to have it as an offer next year. That should make them a lot more attractive.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

My new brute left Seattle on Monday. Hoping to be bolting to van floor Friday afternoon


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

sierra2000 said:


> I never understood why Spartan didn't offer a remote option. I was talking to the rep and they're going to have it as an offer next year. That should make them a lot more attractive.


It's offered as an option on there website.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

sierra2000 said:


> I never understood why Spartan didn't offer a remote option. I was talking to the rep and they're going to have it as an offer next year. That should make them a lot more attractive.


Nothing in the world like controlling your jetter from 100's of feet away or standing over a manhole just watching the hose go back and forth as needed without touching it. I thought the add on price for the remote was insane but didn't comprehend how well it was made and how useful it is. I'm talking about my Mongoose remote.

David


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

One of the class sessions at the WWETT Show is going to be about jetter safety and the dangers of using remotes.


----------



## plungerboy (Oct 17, 2013)

plbgbiz said:


> One of the class sessions at the WWETT Show is going to be about jetter safety and the dangers of using remotes.


Do you know the day & time


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

plbgbiz said:


> One of the class sessions at the WWETT Show is going to be about jetter safety and the dangers of using remotes.


Are you planning on attending that show?


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

plbgbiz said:


> One of the class sessions at the WWETT Show is going to be about jetter safety and the dangers of using remotes.


I would be interested in what the dangers are. Mine has a kill switch and I've used it several times.

David


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Drain Pro said:


> It's offered as an option on there website.


Ok. I see it now. It's for the bigger jetters. I was inquiring about the 740 at 12/4000. That will be available in January.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

plungerboy said:


> Do you know the day & time


It is listed on pg76 of the November issue of Cleaner Magazine.

*Wireless Controls in the Waterjet Industry: Sacrificing Safety for Convenience*

Industry Technology Track
Room 136-138
Tuesday - 2/24/2014 - 11:00am


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

One of the dangers is forgetting your pressing payout as your monitoring the clean out, then look over and see you got a mess at the reel. I've done that a couple times.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

theplungerman said:


> One of the dangers is forgetting your pressing payout as your monitoring the clean out, then look over and see you got a mess at the reel. I've done that a couple times.



Mine doesn't have payout and I don't want it.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

theplungerman said:


> One of the dangers is forgetting your pressing payout as your monitoring the clean out, then look over and see you got a mess at the reel. I've done that a couple times.



I've done that, what a mess.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> Mine doesn't have payout and I don't want it.



Stand over a manhole jetting a couple of hundred feet slowly releasing the hose upstream via remote and it begins to make sense. Working the hose back and forth and pulling the hose back by pushing a button and it really starts to make sense. Having your jetter 200' away uphill plus the 200' of hose up the pipe and now you have 400' of 1/2" hose to manually rewind. I just push a button.

Am I missing something?

David


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> Stand over a manhole jetting a couple of hundred feet slowly releasing the hose upstream via remote and it begins to make sense. Working the hose back and forth and pulling the hose back by pushing a button and it really starts to make sense. Having your jetter 200' away uphill plus the 200' of hose up the pipe and now you have 400' of 1/2" hose to manually rewind. I just push a button.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What your missing is that I don't need it and I don't want it. I do all that with the lever at the back of my jet. If the machine is 200' away, I'm not pulling the hose back with a remote from a manhole.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Drain Pro said:


> Mine doesn't have payout and I don't want it.


Oh come on, you can admit it. We won't think any less of you. Lol


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Since when is more not better,, lol


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

theplungerman said:


> Since when is more not better,, lol



Sometimes less is more


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

Drain Pro said:


> What your missing is that I don't need it and I don't want it. I do all that with the lever at the back of my jet. If the machine is 200' away, I'm not pulling the hose back with a remote from a manhole.


I use the manhole roller for my hose, it allows me to retrieve by remote no matter where the jetter is.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Nothing is bolted down yet but here she is.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

What's the psi/gpm hose and length?
They don't have a drip pan under the hose to keep the dirty water off of it?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

ChrisConnor said:


> What's the psi/gpm hose and length? They don't have a drip pan under the hose to keep the dirty water off of it?


[email protected]

The drip pan won't be an issue for me. That hose will never go down a line as I use the remote reel for 100% of the work. I can honestly tell a customer the hose we are stringing down their stairs and hallways has never been inside a sewer.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Unclog, how do you control your remote reel...ball valve or foot pedal? What kind of remote reel do you use? what size hose is on there and how long? I think I need a new reel. I love my ridgid reel but it's too big and heavy.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Unclog, how do you control your remote reel...ball valve or foot pedal? What kind of remote reel do you use? what size hose is on there and how long? I think I need a new reel. I love my ridgid reel but it's too big and heavy.


I use the ball valve. I couldn't get used to the foot pedal I guess I move around too much working the hose sometimes. Not sure the brand but it's the one JNW sells. I have both of them set up with 200ft of 3/8"

I have toyed with the idea of setting up second reels with 1/4" for flipped the RR easier. It would be pretty sweet to have two reels to switch between WH and RR more efficiently.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Unclog, how do you control your remote reel...ball valve or foot pedal? What kind of remote reel do you use? what size hose is on there and how long? I think I need a new reel. I love my ridgid reel but it's too big and heavy.












It's a "coxreel" this one has the 12v rewind. Not functional the way a trailer jet can go back and forth it's just a button to rewind.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Unclog1776 said:


> It's a "coxreel" this one has the 12v rewind. Not functional the way a trailer jet can go back and forth it's just a button to rewind.


Are you running 200' on the remote reel and 200' on the jetter?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

sierra2000 said:


> Are you running 200' on the remote reel and 200' on the jetter?


Yep


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Pressure and flow is sufficient at that length? I was going to run 400' but was told my specs wouldn't support anything over 300'. I've been taking my jetter off the truck lately but would like to leave it on. 200' to get the jumper to where it's needed would be great and having 200' on the remote cart would reach anything.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I get about 3700 on the gauge with my WH and 400ft hose. Never had it tested at the nozzle but it cuts roots very quickly. The RR gets a full 4k


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

sierra2000 said:


> Pressure and flow is sufficient at that length? I was going to run 400' but was told my specs wouldn't support anything over 300'. I've been taking my jetter off the truck lately but would like to leave it on. 200' to get the jumper to where it's needed would be great and having 200' on the remote cart would reach anything.


If you upsized to 1/2 for your jumper hose you'd do fine. You're at 9gpm/4000 psi? At 9gpm, 200' of 1/2 will have a pressure drop of 165 psi......downsize that to 3/8 and your pressure loss would be 720. 

I'd suggest 200' of 1/2 jumper.....165 psi. Then have a remote reel with 150 of 3/8 for 540 psi loss. This would leave you at least 3200 at the nozzle which is great. Then maybe have a 25' extension hose for that rare case when you're above 150'.

Pressure is important kinda over rated for cutting ability. I was doing all my jetting with 2200 at the nozzle and was even cutting roots with 1500 at the nozzle. Where pressure is really important is to pull the hose. 

Unclog.....you can find your pressure loss by running your jetter at full bore but with no nozzle. Whatever you read at the pump is your pressure loss. What I prefer to do is have a gauge with a forward nozzle to tell me what I have coming out the hose.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

sierra2000 said:


> Are you running 200' on the remote reel and 200' on the jetter?


If you're at 9gpm then this is 1400 pressure loss leaving you with 2600 at the nozzle which is still really good.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> If you're at 9gpm then this is 1400 pressure loss leaving you with 2600 at the nozzle which is still really good.


 Damn that's pretty significant loss. Switching the jumper to 1/2" would cut a lot of that?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Unclog1776 said:


> Damn that's pretty significant loss. Switching the jumper to 1/2" would cut a lot of that?


Yep.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

gear junkie said:


> Yep.


I think I'll give that a try next time I replace hose


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

What about making the machine reel 1/2" and the jumper 3/8"? Does that change anything?


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

I think that's what he meant. 1/2" hose on the machine and 3/8" on the remote cart. At least that's what I want to do.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

sierra2000 said:


> I think that's what he meant. 1/2" hose on the machine and 3/8" on the remote cart. At least that's what I want to do.


exactly


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Shiny new toys that came with the jetter


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Is that a galvanized reducer on that RR? This is what they should've used. 

http://www.amazon.com/Parker-Stainl...qid=1416944839&sr=1-7&keywords=parker+reducer 

Did they change out the turbo on the RR? You should using a 9.0 but the oem turbo is only 5.5.


----------



## 1manshow (Jul 15, 2014)

gear junkie said:


> Is that a galvanized reducer on that RR? This is what they should've used.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Parker-Stainl...qid=1416944839&sr=1-7&keywords=parker+reducer
> 
> Did they change out the turbo on the RR? You should using a 9.0 but the oem turbo is only 5.5.


http://www.thejettersedge.com.au/products/nozzles/nozzles-1-4/root-ranger-double-ended-detail
cool thanks for that link , ordered one for my rr . you seen this ?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

ohhhhhhh........yes! Seen this?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEKlebtn8IU&list=UUr9KnjC0EM9o7yLiENktMOQ


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

BTW.....stainless fitting will grab the threads. Never ever dry fit them without tef tape or anti seize


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> BTW.....stainless fitting will grab the threads. Never ever dry fit them without tef tape or anti seize


What are you referring to? What stainless fitting are you talking about and what do you mean it will grab the threads? Talking about the wedge or what?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

My jetter has parker stainless fitting throughout. When I first started making it, I dry fit some fittings together. Well....wasn't able to take them apart. Used my 18 v dewalt.....wasn't able to take them apart. Used my dewalt corded impact.....and after a long while got them apart but split a non impact socket in the process. The threads stuck together. did some research and found this isn't uncommon with higher quality fittings because the threads are mirror finish.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> My jetter has parker stainless fitting throughout. When I first started making it, I dry fit some fittings together. Well....wasn't able to take them apart. Used my 18 v dewalt.....wasn't able to take them apart. Used my dewalt corded impact.....and after a long while got them apart but split a non impact socket in the process. The threads stuck together. did some research and found this isn't uncommon with higher quality fittings because the threads are mirror finish.


I gotcha. Good to know. I used Teflon on all my fittings, brass and stainless. So what's your thought on that forward/reverse RR nozzle? Seems like you'd need an 8GPM or bigger pump, though, for it to be effective. It also seems like it loses some of its effectiveness by not being able to spin.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

It looks darn good and if I was going in straight runs I'd buy it. In fact it would probably be my go to nozzle. It can spin fairly easily. Only reason why I wouldn't buy it is the majority of my jetting comes from sewer inspections where the line isn't completely blocked. My jetter would run it.....it's spec'd the same as their Racejet 5000.

I use tef tape for dry fitting, then use loctite for final assembly.


----------



## 1manshow (Jul 15, 2014)

gear junkie said:


> It looks darn good and if I was going in straight runs I'd buy it. In fact it would probably be my go to nozzle. It can spin fairly easily. Only reason why I wouldn't buy it is the majority of my jetting comes from sewer inspections where the line isn't completely blocked. My jetter would run it.....it's spec'd the same as their Racejet 5000.
> 
> I use tef tape for dry fitting, then use loctite for final assembly.


double ended RR would be a nice tool to have . but having to purchase from overseas kinda sucks . 

anyone ever purchase from these guys in aussieland ?


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

I wonder if that dbl end RR gets caught on turns in the pipe easily. It could also be limited in getting into a clean out unless its a two-way or combo. Maybe not. I wouldn't mind seeing a better demo.


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

Best Darn Sewer said:


> I wonder if that dbl end RR gets caught on turns in the pipe easily. It could also be limited in getting into a clean out unless its a two-way or combo. Maybe not. I wouldn't mind seeing a better demo.



I was wondering the same.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

New Jetters first day in the field


----------



## Aussieplumber (Aug 12, 2010)

My Jetter runs Kubota 1.1L three cylinder Diesel engine, belt driven Bertolini pump. Coming up to a 1000 hours. Loves Blocked drains, and so do I.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Unclog1776 said:


> View attachment 33895
> 
> 
> New Jetters first day in the field


Very nice, BUT,,, where are your safety cones? At Home Depot on a shelf?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

In the van. It's dead end. Only local traffic


----------



## Aussieplumber (Aug 12, 2010)

1manshow said:


> double ended RR would be a nice tool to have . but having to purchase from overseas kinda sucks .
> 
> anyone ever purchase from these guys in aussieland ?


G'day mate,
Jetters edge here in Australia is where I started along time ago. They pretty much pioneered jetting where I live. I still have and use a jetter I bought from them over 10 years ago. 
As for that double ended root ranger it looks good on straight pipe but coming to 45 bend where most drain in my home town are damaged There useless. i even find the standard root ranger having trouble to cut tree roots on a bend. 
I use the wort hog which is pictured a few pages back and find it brilliant. Great cutting and rear flow to clean. Beware of the Chinese imitation one called root x sold by another australian company they are crap and cheaply built but sold for about $900 AUD .I have now move onto a new company and in the new year will be trialling a new cutting head. Will post some pics when it I get the nozzle in the new year.


----------



## theplungerman (Oct 26, 2011)

Unclog1776 said:


> In the van. It's dead end. Only local traffic


I was referring to the hoses across the sidewalk. Someone could trip and fall. Skateboard, dogwalking etc.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

theplungerman said:


> I was referring to the hoses across the sidewalk. Someone could trip and fall. Skateboard, dogwalking etc.


Oh gotcha. Probably should have used em. In this neighborhood however no one works and once it gets cold out like it is now they all just stay inside. Also it was 9 AM even the hardcore ones who venture out for smokes and lottery tickets usually wait till the afternoon....


----------

